# Russian Blue or a domestic?



## Bnpuff (Aug 2, 2020)

I adopted this beautiful guy, who I think is a Russian Blue but I can’t really tell for sure. He’s got a vet appt this month but I’m curious. He’s got the beautiful soft coat and bright emerald green eyes. I also know one of the more defining characteristics of Russian Blues are their mauve footpads. I’ve attached a few pictures... it seems to me like some of his footpad is mauve but not all. Any ideas?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Without papers, you'll never know for sure. He sure is gorgeous.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

He is indeed gorgeous, however without pedigree papers he is just considered a domestic shorthair.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with previous replies---without papers it's just guessing. The Russian Blue coat color is very distinctive with silver tips on guard hairs which gives the overall coat a silvery sheen. The coat is also very soft and plush. Your cat's coat does not show in the photos this distinctive silvery sheen. It's true that RB's have green eyes. Your boy may have some RB blood, who knows? but definitely not a purebred, but a lovely beautiful cat anyway.

Here's the Cat Fancier's Assoc. standard for Russian Blue:





Russian Blue – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







cfa.org


----------



## M&E (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## csiPost (Jul 30, 2016)

He is a Blue Russian Spy robot, look at second picture, his eyes are scanners using new blue laser technology to steal info to secure their next US electoral win, we must stop them!


----------



## M&E (Jul 13, 2020)

csiPost said:


> He is a Blue Russian Spy robot, look at second picture, his eyes are scanners using new blue laser technology to steal info to secure their next US electoral win, we must stop them!


Lol!


----------

